# Chameleons



## pohchunyee (Jun 11, 2008)

Here are my prized posession, Chameleons!!!!


----------



## acerbity (Jun 11, 2008)

Absolutely stunning!

I wish I had the devotion and money to accommodate such lizards... Mantids and Chameleons were always my favorite animals!


----------



## pedro92 (Jun 11, 2008)

Thats a nice panther you have and i like the blue coloring on the veiled. I want a male bad, but unfortunately im trying to get out of chameleons.


----------



## pohchunyee (Jun 12, 2008)

I am totally broke because of them!!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 12, 2008)

It is so incredible that God made something with the colors these creatures have!


----------



## pedro92 (Jun 13, 2008)

pohchunyee said:


> I am totally broke because of them!!!!


They become expensive. I payed about 200$ for my custom cage i built. Here is the picture.






I was gonna use that cage for mantids, but i would rather sell it.

It has a drain, all screen, the back is a rock wall with embedded driftwood, has vines, plants, dripper, uv light, heat etc.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't know that could be one awesome house for a mantis species! That's what I'm thinkin!


----------



## Rick (Jun 13, 2008)

I have wanted to get one for awhile now. Probably just a veiled. How are they to keep? Difficult?


----------



## pohchunyee (Jun 24, 2008)

They are not that hard to keep, they need humidity, heat, food, UV light, a cage, some life plants, some branches.....and tons of love for them. Almost the same as mantis, however everything have to be bigger.


----------



## duncan27 (Jun 25, 2008)

incredible, I so want a chameleon, and that cage is spectacular.


----------



## pedro92 (Jun 25, 2008)

duncan27 said:


> incredible, I so want a chameleon, and that cage is spectacular.


If you want to visit helena Montana i could sell ya that cage and the chameleon lol


----------



## Birdfly (Jun 25, 2008)

A nice, healthy, colourful collection of chams, nice


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 27, 2008)

awesome colors :blink: 

i always liked chameleons


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 28, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> awesome colors :blink: i always liked chameleons


same here :wub: But unfortunately, I dont have the $$$ or space for them.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jun 29, 2008)

I picked up a female veiled for thirty bucks at a local exotics show (Oregon) in February. I raise roaches and aside from the unnecessary $135 I just spent on a huge cage from screenedcages.com, the pet chameleon is cost-free. Even at pet stores the young usually sell for $35 to $40. I'm looking for a male too (though not hard enough to actually find one yet).

The chameleon is definitely the show-stealer at our house!

So, raise a good feeder roach species and all you have are the initial costs for animal, feeders and cage. Cages can be found for almost nothing at garage sales, craigslist.com, etc. this time of year.


----------



## pohchunyee (Jul 3, 2008)

If you are breeding chameleon, you would have to breed a lot of food; fruitflies, cricket, roaches, wormsa etc..... I just don't have time, so I buy them....thats why they are costly


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 6, 2008)

If I had the room I''d for sure have a piar.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jul 11, 2008)

I have colonies of two feeder roach species that take absolutely no time at all to maintain and they produce many more roaches than my chameleon could eat by itself. I simply drop bits of left over food in my roach tanks and they eat it up. My chameleon is fat and happy and it doesn't cost me an extra penny to maintain the roaches (and less food goes to waste in my home).


----------

